# NGD: buckeye burl 7-string custom



## shanike (Feb 28, 2013)

my new 7-string:































this guitar was built by Keller Guitars (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Keller-guitars/278395322999?fref=ts)

please also check out my experimental metal band I play in:
https://www.facebook.com/symbiosisproject?fref=ts

Specs:
buckeye burl top + matched headstock
swamp ash body
neck-thru construction, 5-piece neck (2x flamed maple, 2x mahogany, 1x wenge)
25,5" scale, 20" radius, 24 frets
birds-eye fretboard, iluminated fret marks
hipshot bridge
2x aftermath humbucker, wired for split-coil


----------



## Zado (Feb 28, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww that top...that....that everything....


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 28, 2013)

God that is beautiful!!!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 28, 2013)

Well crap. That thing is gorgeous. I'd like to comment more, but words are failing me


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dat top.....


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 28, 2013)

Absolutely breathtaking


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 28, 2013)

Where's that builder located??


----------



## Watty (Feb 28, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Where's that builder located??



Looks like Slovakia...


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn, yo. That thing is sick. Happy NGD, bud.


----------



## User Name (Feb 28, 2013)

that finish.................................... oh my lord.....


----------



## blanco (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm getting wood just from looking at that wood. 
This is giving me serious GAS to sort my custom out.


----------



## Chocopuppet (Feb 28, 2013)

That is one of the most beautiful guitars I've seen! By blessing us with pictures of that gorgeous instrument not only is this a happy NGD for you, but for all of us!

Also gave your band a listen. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 28, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 28, 2013)

That's really amazing!


----------



## parksed24 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm a huge sucker for Burl tops, sweet mother that's awesome!
I like the LED sidemarkers too.

I LIKE IT ALL.


----------



## themike (Feb 28, 2013)

Killer guitar. Your photography style is also similar to Misha's which I really dig.


----------



## JakSchitt (Feb 28, 2013)

My good god, thats beautiful..


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 28, 2013)

That looks insane!!!

I love how the covered BK's blend right in. Sick guitar dude.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 28, 2013)

gorgeous


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 28, 2013)

Goddamn it's official, buckeye burl is my favorite top. Congrats man, that's one tasty axe!


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 28, 2013)

That is a sweet assed guitar, man, happy NGD 

Now I'm going to have to add BEB to the wish list...


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 28, 2013)

that top = the meaning of life.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy wow! That's a stunner, I love everything about it!

HNGD!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 28, 2013)

Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## skeels (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy fuckdick.

The top and how the pickups match with the top.... my eyes came.


----------



## wilch (Feb 28, 2013)

Unbelieveable!! That looks amazing.


----------



## XEN (Feb 28, 2013)

This is the most gorgeous guitar I've seen in a long time! Congrats!!


----------



## Kroaton (Feb 28, 2013)

God that looks amazing. How much did it set you back?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 28, 2013)

Hell. That's nice. I like the subtle daemoness and blackmachine aspects.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy crap man! great work on their part, it looks amazing. This guitar has earned its right to be here and in the sevenstring subforum...


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 1, 2013)

any guitar with wenge 

Your "Keller" needs a website. I don't do FB. Kellerguitars.com is an acoustic builder in the USA. [coincidence]. I would really like to get a quote and browse some more of his work [your Keller].

Damn that is a sweet axe


----------



## petereanima (Mar 1, 2013)

well, that is amazing!


----------



## Ruins (Mar 1, 2013)

Gorgeous guitar! i love the clean design, it just speaks classiness i would love to hear some sound sample of this beast.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 1, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> any guitar with wenge
> 
> Your "Keller" needs a website. I don't do FB. Kellerguitars.com is an acoustic builder in the USA. [coincidence]. I would really like to get a quote and browse some more of his work [your Keller].
> 
> Damn that is a sweet axe


 
I think this is the builders website here:

Home | Archtop Guitars


----------



## shanike (Mar 1, 2013)

thank you guys.



IbanezDaemon said:


> I think this is the builders website here:
> 
> Home | Archtop Guitars



yep that's my luthier. 
that site is terribly outdated, but I've been told a new site is coming soon.
meanwhile, you can get in touch with him through [email protected]


----------



## F0rte (Mar 1, 2013)

Incredible looking guitar mate.
More pictures!


----------



## Curt (Mar 1, 2013)

That looks wicked! And I ALWAYS approve of BEM fretboards. Everything about that, (besides the aftermath, IMO.) is just perfect.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 1, 2013)

Jesus fucking christ shit balls oh my god. I just screamed every profanity out loud that I know cause that is the most insane fucking guitar I may have ever seen. Dayum.


----------



## GXPO (Mar 1, 2013)

Seriously, that thing is awesome. So classy.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 1, 2013)

That neck looks awesome! I love the flame on the maple.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 1, 2013)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Mar 1, 2013)

So beautiful!!


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 1, 2013)

Now THAT is how to build a Blackmoness.


----------



## meambobbo (Mar 1, 2013)

I can have that?


----------



## DrJazz (Mar 1, 2013)

Everything pops in this build. Congratulations, I hope it plays as well as it looks!


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Mar 1, 2013)

So beautiful i almost cried


----------



## JCaricature (Mar 3, 2013)

that black binding really ties the room together. Awesome score. Envious sir


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 6, 2013)

Can I get an email for this guy? Cant seem to find it.

Edit: got it...whoops, now I've bumped this. Sorry!


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 6, 2013)

holy shitsnacks that is hot, so jealous of buckeyeburl tops.

If I ever get a swanky custom it'll definitely be a burled top!


----------



## yellow (Jun 6, 2013)

nice man congrats


----------



## shadscbr (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful! HNGD 

Shad


----------



## kenshin (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, that buckeye burl is awesome!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 7, 2013)

10/10 would bang


----------



## hairychris (Jun 7, 2013)

Missed this because not on the other forum. Holy cow. Very awesome.

And cool to see a Slovak luthier!


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 7, 2013)

CAN EVERYONE STOP GETTING SUCH AMAZING NEW GUITARS!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## thegazzman (Jun 7, 2013)

amazing


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jun 7, 2013)

Holy ....ing ..... That is one of the most unique and badass looking guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## PureImagination (Jun 8, 2013)

That is awesome on so many levels, HNGD!


----------



## vilk (Jun 8, 2013)

buckeye burl does not look like wood. It looks like metamorphic rock. I don't even get it. How can it be wood?


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 9, 2013)

Sex on sex on sex on sex on sex...HGND that's incredible!


----------



## Yoims (Jun 9, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks of Metroid when they see buckeye?


----------



## JPMike (Jun 9, 2013)

That looks killer!!! Damn... HNGD!!!


----------



## ondellonoya (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know wat to say, just amazing.. happy NGD!!


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow, this thing is super nice. Well done! WHat is the price range on these?


----------



## strungout (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow, grats! I love the black/beige/orange colors twisting about on that top, looks so good and the matching is almost seamless! Wish I had a guitar like that...

<---So jealous...


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jul 1, 2013)

As a guy with a black ibanez 7 string, Im deeply ashamed.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 1, 2013)

The finish looks so amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## witeter (Jul 1, 2013)

Stunning, absolutely stunning, one of the nicest guitars I have EVER seen


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks great! Love that top!


----------



## steffgang (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## BobbyBaja (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't even explain the amount of want right now... Dear god.
HNGD for sure!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 5, 2013)

That pickup selection is literally perfect for that instrument


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jul 7, 2013)

sweet jesus this is perfection


----------



## terran236 (Mar 15, 2014)

this is a beautiful guitar! But one thing that bothers me, why does it have the same headstock as a daemoness? 

Not to take away from it, im just curious. I am even considering this look for when Dylan starts building mine. But wouldnt copying a head stock anger a luthier??

Sorry for reviving a semi old thread, im just looking for options for my future Daemoness. 

PS Happy new(late) gear day


----------



## ilyti (Mar 15, 2014)

Now THAT is what camo pickups are made for! Blackmachine, eat its dust. I suspect Slovakia's economy to jump dramatically solely through the custom guitar industry.


----------



## tastehbacon (Mar 17, 2014)

It's gorgeous but ._.
That action yo

So high


----------

